# Pensacola beach



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a friend decided to try the surf a couple of hours this afternoon to see if we could get some redfish.We caught 4 but all were just over slot.Plenty of fleas as usual.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

great report as always


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

It seems you always manage to catch them fish......


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice Catch!!!! :clap


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats nice reds!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Fish


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

Seems like every Red I've caught has been over slot too. They sure are fun to catch though. Congrads.


----------



## TEAMR&R (Feb 14, 2010)

nice catch


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

NICE CATCH! 

what were yall using for bait?


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice! Geesh I'm glad they finally seem to be coming back. Keep hearing people tell me they've been catching them offshore a ways. Going to have to hit the beach a little the week. Thanks for the report!


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i really gotta go fishing with you one day. what did u use for bait?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *floridaface (2/23/2010)*i really gotta go fishing with you one day. what did u use for bait?




Sandfleas


----------

